# Rear wheel



## colly (22 Feb 2009)

700c rear with a freehub that will accept a Campag. cassette.
I stripped the splines of my hub yesterday and need to do something about it asap.
I'm not bothered about what hub it is, bottom/top end will be ok, I just need a replacement for the time being. 

Just so long as it turns and works 

(oh, and cheap )


----------



## stephec (23 Feb 2009)

Eight, nine, or ten speed?

I've an old Avanti on a Mavic MA3 rim if it's eight you're after.


Cheers, Colin


----------



## colly (23 Feb 2009)

stephec said:


> Eight, nine, or ten speed?
> 
> I've an old Avanti on a Mavic MA3 rim if it's eight you're after.
> 
> ...



8 speed is what I am after.

I've sent a pm.


----------

